# What mop head to use?



## twincamsir (May 1, 2011)

Ok fairly new to detailing, have an old car to practice on this week, fairly heavy swirl marks, have a buffer and some g3 compound, just want to know what kind/colour of head I should use , thanks in advance, I'll get some before and after shots up once I get it done, so use can rate/slate me:buffer:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

What do you mean by mop/head ? Pads on your buffer ?

Is so, colors codes are usually different from one manufacturer to another, so the easiest way to sort that out is to press them between your fingers and start using the softest one. Also start with the least cut polish you have, then, if it did pretty much nothing or you have some deeper scratches, step up with a harder pad, then step up with a heavier cut polish etc... then go backward to refinish and give the paint the gloss it deserves !

Have fun polishing, and take your time !


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

if its a practise car, as in dont matter if you go through paint then have a good mess. get a feel for what works and what dosnt. 

I hate cutting pads, ie hard foam. I prefer wool. Wool is very aggressive but works fast. Id recomend 3m Blue and Yellow pads. as for wool i use the lake country purple wool pad, its amazing!!!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Also mate should add, G3 is good. I use it on scratches myself but for general swirls etc then its a little bit too aggressive. you will need to refine the finish as mentioned above. Megs 105 and 205 are both great. Use them after each other and the finish will be pretty good. 

This is just to start with and on a budget. I have a box full of diffirent poilshes etc but while you are learning master the basics and the rest will come


Chris


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

"Wool Pads I" - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/137622-wool-pads-i.html#post1459234

"Wool Pads I I" - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/137623-wool-pads-ii.html#post1459244

Might help...


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

MOP - Machine operated Polish.

G3 - I assume that to be Farécla G3, this is normally used with the Farécla G-Mop head white compounding foam, this compounding polish needs water to function properly.


----------



## twincamsir (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, had to work yesterday and sick today, next weekend I will have to wait until now to get going!


----------

